# Went to the track tonight....



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Trifecta tuned k&n SRI 11 auto 1.4l
1/8 mile track
Eco mode run 11.99
Performance mode run 10.59..... kinda upset with the results. Anyone else have their 1/8 mile times? I was hopin for high 9's or low 10's

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Best for me was 10.02, ran many 10.1.

10.59 is close, maybe just Starting technique to improve.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

My r/t was .0440 12psi launch

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## slitterell (Jul 12, 2013)

R/the doesn't count for et. I have had my r/the higher than my 60ft times. Clock starts after r/t. 

What are your 60ft times? You better those, your e/the will drop the most (but your mph will likely drop)


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

60' is the most important. My best 8th was a 10.14 I usually run 10.14-10.3 consistently with 93 Octane. With 91 Octane add 0.3 to that. I have the LTZ with the Michelins my best 60' is a terrible 2.398. These tires don't lock up at all. 

To convert 1/8 to quarter mile, multiply your ET by 1.55.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Heres the slip...








Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Concerned about your trap speed. The speed is usually telling of the horsepower. You should be trapping between 68 and 70 mph. You can go slightly higher than 70 mph with a perfect launch. Do you have the proper octane (92+) in the tank?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not bad numbers for a Cruze lol.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes the tank had 93 in it. Plugs gapped @.028 autolite iridium. Tires at 45psi 3/4 fuel 80°F 75%humidity. I just feel there is more improvement to be had with the tune. Trac control and stabilitrac was off also

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## slitterell (Jul 12, 2013)

Next time take air out of the tires (not a lot). You have to find the tires best spot for the track. I do t know what is a good cruze 60ft is but if you get it down by .05i bet you would take roughly .3 on the back end.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah I might try that. Dont see how it would help though since im not even spinning lol. Guess im gonna put the stock plugs back in, and stock air box and see what happens.....ive been getting shitty gas mileage ever since I went to the tune....best ive seen out of it so far with the tune in eco mode is 34mpg on a 4 hour trip I just took earlier this week. Anyone have vince's data log email? If not I could ask him for it. Im just aggravated that im not getting the same numbers for drag times and fuel economy as everyone else...

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I just got my tune installed tonight and i can tell a huge difference. Im heading to lexington tomorrow from pikeville so im gonna track my mpg in eco mode. done 50 miles tonight and avg 39.8 with 3 or 4 wot runs in sport mode. Thats over very steep hills and at 60-70 on the highway and a few full throttle runs mixed in and 50-55 on the two lane roads and about 5 miles of one lane road under 35 mph. sport mode i spin the stock conti 17s on my 2LT auto fairly easy in 1st and 2nd. Normally when i datalogged my hhr it was a couple days before vince got back to me. I go through steven and wot-tuning.com though i know many here use jerry and bnr. who did you get your trifecta tune through?


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> To convert 1/8 to quarter mile, multiply your ET by 1.55.


Hope you mean to convert to a rough approximate. 
That extra 1/8th of a mile is ALL about power whereas the first 1/8th is more about torque, traction and the drivers ability to launch it. There are many AWD turbo cars out there that will win the 1/8th mile against a big V8 only to lose the 1/4 mile as the V8's pull pack with sheer power.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

boosted__cruze said:


> Yeah I might try that. Dont see how it would help though since im not even spinning lol. Guess im gonna put the stock plugs back in, and stock air box and see what happens.....ive been getting shitty gas mileage ever since I went to the tune....best ive seen out of it so far with the tune in eco mode is 34mpg on a 4 hour trip I just took earlier this week. Anyone have vince's data log email? If not I could ask him for it. Im just aggravated that im not getting the same numbers for drag times and fuel economy as everyone else...
> 
> Sent from my beast GS4


I don't know if you can improve power wise but i'll give you my technique to get the best launch :

1. Deactivate all electronic assistance.

2. Put ur tranny in Manual mode

3. Left foot on Brake, right on Gas and brake torque to 2k RPM

4. Floor the gas while releasing the brake at the same time

5. Shift at 6k, no more.

6. Practice, practice, pratice...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> Hope you mean to convert to a rough approximate.
> That extra 1/8th of a mile is ALL about power whereas the first 1/8th is more about torque, traction and the drivers ability to launch it. There are many AWD turbo cars out there that will win the 1/8th mile against a big V8 only to lose the 1/4 mile as the V8's pull pack with sheer power.


It is a very good approximation. I read it on a drag site. My 10.14 sec 1/8 mile resulted in a 15.70 1/4 mile. 10.14*1.55 = 15.72 sec 1/4 mile time. This is a good estimate for most street cars.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> It is a very good approximation. I read it on a drag site. My 10.14 sec 1/8 mile resulted in a 15.70 1/4 mile. 10.14*1.55 = 15.72 sec 1/4 mile time. This is a good estimate for most street cars.


Check one of my 1/4 mile run, about same 1/8th time as you, but check the 1/4 time : Quarter mile | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> It is a very good approximation. I read it on a drag site. My 10.14 sec 1/8 mile resulted in a 15.70 1/4 mile. 10.14*1.55 = 15.72 sec 1/4 mile time. This is a good estimate for most street cars.


I got a 8.615 resulting in a 13.117. 8.615*1.55 = 13.353. Almost 0.25s over.
Also a 8.479 resulting in a 12.990. 8.479*1.55 = 13.142. Over 0.15s over.
A classic example of a RWD V8 making up for lost time with sheer power. Some mates with WRX STi's have the exact opposite result; they lose ground after the 1/8th mile as they get a great 60" when launching with AWD but lack overall grunt.
It's a good estimate to give you an idea but I wouldn't go claiming 1/4 times based on the conversion from 1/8th.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Poje said:


> I don't know if you can improve power wise but i'll give you my technique to get the best launch :
> 
> 1. Deactivate all electronic assistance.
> 
> ...


I did all of that. Im used to going to the track all the time with other cars. And leaving it in manual mode without shifting is actually faster than shifting it yourself

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> I just got my tune installed tonight and i can tell a huge difference. Im heading to lexington tomorrow from pikeville so im gonna track my mpg in eco mode. done 50 miles tonight and avg 39.8 with 3 or 4 wot runs in sport mode. Thats over very steep hills and at 60-70 on the highway and a few full throttle runs mixed in and 50-55 on the two lane roads and about 5 miles of one lane road under 35 mph. sport mode i spin the stock conti 17s on my 2LT auto fairly easy in 1st and 2nd. Normally when i datalogged my hhr it was a couple days before vince got back to me. I go through steven and wot-tuning.com though i know many here use jerry and bnr. who did you get your trifecta tune through?


Through jerry at bnr.....I will probably get ahold of vince and send him one directly. Before the tune, the fans would turn on and run when parked and shut off after driving hard to cool down the turbo...well now it doesnt do that anymore and according to bnr they said that trifecta said that the fan feature isnt messed with.....kinda odd that it doesnt do it anymore. And bnr said that the first tune file I ever got from them was fine. That it was running "in spec" not "perfect". This is why I think that my track times are slow and my fuel economy is piss poor compared to everyone else

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

boosted__cruze said:


> I did all of that. Im used to going to the track all the time with other cars. And leaving it in manual mode without shifting is actually faster than shifting it yourself
> 
> Sent from my beast GS4


Sadly its not, since it will shift too high in Revs.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Poje said:


> Sadly its not, since it will shift too high in Revs.


Huh? Im confused lol

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

boosted__cruze said:


> Huh? Im confused lol
> 
> Sent from my beast GS4


Power = Torque x rpm. Torque normally starts to drop off around 2/3 of the way to redline but as the rpm is still increasing power continues to increase despite the slow drop in torque. But you reach a point near redline where torque is falling so steeply that even with the increasing rpm power will start to drop. Going beyond this rpm is pointless and ideally will be set as the cars redline.

A good example of this is shown below:







Note that torque starts to drop around 5000rpm but power continues to increase all be it at a slower rate. Finally at about 6300rpm torque is dropping so fast that power now begins to drop despite the increasing rpm.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Poje said:


> Check one of my 1/4 mile run, about same 1/8th time as you, but check the 1/4 time : Quarter mile | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


You have a much better launch then me. My best ever was 2.398, and 6.64 through the 330'. The 1/8th time for me of 10.14 was a significantly higher speed then yours and I trapped at 87.6 mph. Conclusion - Automatic always wins in the shift department.. sorry buddy 

Trifecta sets the program to shift at ~5600 RPMs. 6000 RPMs is a tad too high for the power curve. I had him change one shift to 5900 RPMs I forget which one I think 3-4 or 4-5. Keeps it higher in horsepower curve for that shift only.

Also, the 2011 is a tad faster than the 2012 ET wise.. better gears.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> You have a much better launch then me. My best ever was 2.398, and 6.64 through the 330'. The 1/8th time for me of 10.14 was a significantly higher speed then yours and I trapped at 87.6 mph. Conclusion - Automatic always wins in the shift department.. sorry buddy
> 
> Trifecta sets the program to shift at ~5600 RPMs. 6000 RPMs is a tad too high for the power curve. I had him change one shift to 5900 RPMs I forget which one I think 3-4 or 4-5. Keeps it higher in horsepower curve for that shift only.
> 
> Also, the 2011 is a tad faster than the 2012 ET wise.. better gears.


We dont have the same Tune, mine is a modified Vtuned and it pulls hard to around 5900-6000, so shifting there for me is optimal.

My best box time is in the 2.2s, i launch well, i love the way the Cruze goes from a stop.


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Poje said:


> My best box time is in the 2.2s, i launch well, i love the way the Cruze goes from a stop.


Mine is still a dog off the line. Lol of course im used to driving corvettes and camaros.....

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh yea. I went back to the ngk's and re flashed with the newest version of ez flash directly from trifecta and its running way better now.....The driver download was completely different than the ones you get from bnr though. I wonder why that is?

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## WICRUZE (Jul 12, 2012)

After over 20k miles I finally launched my Cruze properly. I'm not use to driving a car with this much power (LOL). Never thought of brake boosting it off the line. Would of helped my 16.0 track time I did only once with a 2.8 60ft! On the street, I have surprised a lot of Hondas/Acuras. I didn't think it would be a close comparison to a 06+ Civic Si.

I did notice under heavy WOT it does tend to break up. Guess the gap needs to be tightened up. I am going to throw in some copper plugs and see how it goes. I don't mind changing them even if its 10k miles. Might have squeezed more then 160whp and 190wtq when I put it on the dyno for fun. It was an open house for charity so I figured why not.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

With either tune you should be putting about 170 horsepower down. That translates to 15.5-16.0 in the quarter mile depending on your launch.


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

I am going to get a dyno tune next Wednesday. I will be driving a long trip MI to test MPG the day after. Ill post my results. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm taking my '13 6MT Eco with just an SRI to the strip Saturday. What rpms do you suggest I shift at? I've noticed the car dies in the top end if I run the 6,500 redline, so I've been shifting around 5,500 and noticed the power band is better since all the horsepower is made by 4,900.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Sanjay Collins said:


> I'm taking my '13 6MT Eco with just an SRI to the strip Saturday. What rpms do you suggest I shift at? I've noticed the car dies in the top end if I run the 6,500 redline, so I've been shifting around 5,500 and noticed the power band is better since all the horsepower is made by 4,900.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


If you have Stock tune i would shift at 5200 and try launching at about 2500. (No Traction control of course...)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sanjay Collins said:


> I'm taking my '13 6MT Eco with just an SRI to the strip Saturday. What rpms do you suggest I shift at? I've noticed the car dies in the top end if I run the 6,500 redline, so I've been shifting around 5,500 and noticed the power band is better since all the horsepower is made by 4,900.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


5500 works well on the MT for gears 1-2. Take 3 a little higher (5800) because of the huge gap between 3-4.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

They have shift point calculators. Generally speaking, shift manual cars ~6000 RPMs. If you have trifecta, you may want to shift a bit earlier (~5500 RPMs).


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

I can never understand why so many of you spend so much time trying to pimp out a car with basically a sewing machine motor in it. The cruze will never be fast even pimped out you will be like the guy with the fastest scooter on the block while everyone else is driving motorcycles. The cruze is a good car but your dealing with a car that's around the heaviest in it class and with about the smallest if not the smallest motor in its class. The cruze will sog along one u get her going been down over 200km/h many of times in it, were my Fords would shut off at 180-190. My cruze may not be as fast as a Focus on the take off but at 180+ i'll pass the bugger lol


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

A tuned Cruze is faster than the entire segment (excluding the Focus ST). Dodge Dart we have yet to see some official track times. No one thinks it is a race car, but a 3200 lb car with 40 MPG than can run with low-end sports cars (Civic Si, BRZ, etc.) isn't too shabby.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Don't forget the Subaru WRX/STi, Mazda 3 MPS (Mazda Speed), Mitsubishi Ralliart/EVO and the VW Golf R. Those cars all make in excess of 250HP and 250fpt not to mention some pretty darn good handling.

Oh and I shift at ~6000rpm in my 1.6T as we get peak power 500rpm higher up in the band.


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay I have a question... What gear do you launch in? This is my first 6pd I will have dragged as well. First is geared so low I am thinking I would be wasting time on that. Let me know your toughs. 
Obviously it would require a higher rpm. To start. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> A tuned Cruze is faster than the entire segment (excluding the Focus ST). Dodge Dart we have yet to see some official track times. No one thinks it is a race car, but a 3200 lb car with 40 MPG than can run with low-end sports cars (Civic Si, BRZ, etc.) isn't too shabby.


The dodge sart 1.4t is a dead match with the 1.4t cruze stock. I raced one last month before I was tuned

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Pajoas said:


> I can never understand why so many of you spend so much time trying to pimp out a car with basically a sewing machine motor in it. The cruze will never be fast even pimped out you will be like the guy with the fastest scooter on the block while everyone else is driving motorcycles. The cruze is a good car but your dealing with a car that's around the heaviest in it class and with about the smallest if not the smallest motor in its class. The cruze will sog along one u get her going been down over 200km/h many of times in it, were my Fords would shut off at 180-190. My cruze may not be as fast as a Focus on the take off but at 180+ i'll pass the bugger lol


I beat a boosted civic hatch by a half a second..... honestly its not too bad for being a 1.4 in a 3200lb car. But I will make it faster....

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RedCruze said:


> Okay I have a question... What gear do you launch in? This is my first 6pd I will have dragged as well. First is geared so low I am thinking I would be wasting time on that. Let me know your toughs.
> Obviously it would require a higher rpm. To start.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


1st. A launch makes the time. Bogging on the start...you may hit the same MPH at the end, but you'll have a crappy 1/4 mile time.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Boosted where do you run? i used to race down at beech bend in bowling green and may start going to clay city once i have my fmic, forge bpv, and bigger injectors in. I just wrapped my stock charge pipes in header wrap, and my intake and housing in reflectix heatshielding wrap. Ive noticed a big difference in warm weather power. im sure im still getting heat sink but any little drop in heat soak along the way helps.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The dodge sart 1.4t is a dead match with the 1.4t cruze stock.


 What trim Cruze and what transmissions in the Cruze and Dart?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Tires on these cars suck. **** my 2.4 second 60' times!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Tires on these cars suck. **** my 2.4 second 60' times!


Hehe, they dont suck, they are just not made for Racing. 

Thats why i changed my tires on mine even if they were almost brand new.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So what street tires are ok at the track?

My next tires are going to be more Michelin All-Seasons, most likely a higher performance tire.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> What trim Cruze and what transmissions in the Cruze and Dart?


As if the trim of Cruze matters..?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> So what street tires are ok at the track?
> 
> My next tires are going to be more Michelin All-Seasons, most likely a higher performance tire.


All season tires and performance tires do not go together. They're always a compromise at best.

For track driving, you need high performance summer tires.

Michelin makes good all-seasons, but for performance tires, look elsewhere. Many better options.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> All season tires and performance tires do not go together. They're always a compromise at best.
> 
> For track driving, you need high performance summer tires.


I guess I will always suck at the track. Michelin makes a very good "Ultra High Performance" All Season tire that I am going to buy next year. I think it is the Pilot Sport A/S 3. That is about as good as one can get. Summer tires are a joke with a 20,000 mile rated tread life. The All-Seasons last 2-3 times as long... Compromise? Hardly!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Whose got the best totally stock quarter mile time? What is it?


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> Boosted where do you run? i used to race down at beech bend in bowling green and may start going to clay city once i have my fmic, forge bpv, and bigger injectors in. I just wrapped my stock charge pipes in header wrap, and my intake and housing in reflectix heatshielding wrap. Ive noticed a big difference in warm weather power. im sure im still getting heat sink but any little drop in heat soak along the way helps.


Ohio valley raceway

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> What trim Cruze and what transmissions in the Cruze and Dart?


 11 1lt rs cruze auto. And idk bout the dart. It had a stick and cloth

Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> As if the trim of Cruze matters..?


 Well yes - an ECO is a different weight and manual trans has different ratios than the LTs MT. 11's had a lower final drive then 12's/13's for LTs and up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Well yes - an ECO is a different weight and manual trans has different ratios than the LTs MT.


And AT's shorter gears than the MTs (1-3) and different curb weights.

All may make for different times if the launch is done right, and each one may launch differently. For instance, I never get more than just a quick "scratch" before my car grabs traction, even on crappy Firestones.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> And AT's shorter gears than the MTs (1-3) and different curb weights.
> 
> All may make for different times if the launch is done right, and each one may launch differently. For instance, I never get more than just a quick "scratch" before my car grabs traction, even on crappy Firestones.


The only thing of those that matters is the weight and the horsepower. Physics trumps everything else. The fastest Cruze is the one with the most horses and the lightest. They all run about the same weight (100 lb Eco weight savings is... 3%), so the difference between the trims is negligible in the grand scheme of things. Yes, gears help a bit, but a 170 horsepower 3300 lb Cruze + driver will go through the quarter mile at the same time as a 170 horsepower Cruze, regardless of if it is 2011, 2013, Auto, Manual, whatever.


----------



## turbobob_01 (Mar 20, 2013)

Went to Onondaga Michigan 10-5-13 with my 2011 Cruze turbo automatic. Had a blast and entered a bracket race. Made it to final round of elimination and red lighted.
Best time of the day on 1/8th mile track was 10.708 at 64.94 mph. Only mod is a shortened wastegate rod which goes against everything you can read here.
This mod works fine for me for 10,000+ miles of driving and gained me .5 sec at the track. Max. boost is around 19 psi. compared to 16 psi stock, per my installed dash gauge.
No other engine mods are planned for me, just an old guy out having fun.


----------

